

Bitcovery is Instagram for music. Thoughts? - rlalwani

Hi guys:<p>Streaming services like Spotify and Beats have been increasing their market share but downloaded music still has 67% market share of the digital music revenues. Apps in music category saw the biggest increase (79% or 64 minutes&#x2F;month) in time spent in app year over year.<p>We felt the default Music app on iOS has stopped innovating, so we created Bitcovery -- a social music player for music on your iOS devices.<p>It&#x27;s a better music player. Plus, it allows you to connect with friends and see their recently played songs in your friend feed.<p>We just launched it today. Any thoughts?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.bitcovery.com&#x2F;
======
needleme
Love the idea and how it looks but, I can't follow anyone if I don't invite
friends? Looks like I can only invite via mail or text, no Facebook?

We're doing the Instagram for vinyl record lovers, give it a try! We're
secretly online fixing the last things before the official launch -
bit.ly/needle_appstore

